# toshiba regza 32" screen problem



## pickyboy (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi 

I hope someone i have a toshiba regza 32". When I play a dvd through then tv the screen sive is very small I have tried going into picture mode to enlarge this but it wont let me I have also tried zomom on my dvd remote this works but i am left with a number display on the screen such as x4 which wont go away. Any help here would be much appreciated.


----------

